# Seneca lake



## PAC (Apr 14, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody is doing any good with the crappie. What is the water temp, I figure the bite will be better this week. I am going down to my campground to find out for myself if anyone has any suggestion please let me know.I will post when I get back how I did.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Last SAT. I fished a tourney there. The water temp. was 71. Crappies have all spawned out, whites are starting to run good and the Eyes. are hitting early and late in the day. I got 11 Eyes in 30 min. in 1 spot and missed I dont know how many but the biggest one was only 13in. long. They were all caught on 1/16oz. jig and minnows in 10fow.


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

fish shallower water and you will find bigger eyes. 

GABO


----------



## PAC (Apr 14, 2010)

I just got back and caught alot of fish, just not many keeper crappies. 20 eyes in 5 fow trying to fish a brush pile for crappie(that was fun) that were small. That place is loaded with cats,just when I thought I caught something worth keeping it would be a small catfish.


----------



## JBLLURE (Oct 4, 2008)

hello i was plan on heading to the seneca this weekend it will be my first time ont the lake just wanted to know how the eye fishing is maybe whats working right now any info given would be great


----------



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

How is the bass fishing? Me and a buddy a camping down there in a couple weeks? Thanks!


----------

